
The deadly truth about a world built for men - btilly
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/feb/23/truth-world-built-for-men-car-crashes
======
smt88
See meta discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251903)

~~~
btilly
Thanks for the link.

That result is sadly predictable. Time to repost
[https://vimeo.com/96701548](https://vimeo.com/96701548).

